
Neo-Luddism - pmoriarty
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neo-Luddite
======
deltron3030
What about long term human survival? Without technology, spreading into space
would be impossible.

~~~
DougN7
I seriously wonder if we won’t nuke each other (or destroy the environment,
etc) before we’re able to spread in any appreciable way.

Technology is definitely a two-edged sword.

